# Hello All



## JasonASmith (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello Folks,
My name is Jason Smith, and I live in York, PA...
I am interested in Kenpo, and I would like to enter my son into lessons with me...I have some previous experience in MA(Tang Soo Do green belt), but that was over 20 years ago, so I don't even remember how to tie the belt!:idunno:  It has always been one of my life's goals to return the MA, and now is better than later...Hopefully I will be able to influence my son in a positive way, as well...
I look forward to hearing from all of you, and take care...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 15, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Hello Folks,
> My name is Jason Smith, and I live in York, PA...
> I am interested in Kenpo, and I would like to enter my son into lessons with me...I have some previous experience in MA(Tang Soo Do green belt), but that was over 20 years ago, so I don't even remember how to tie the belt!:idunno: It has always been one of my life's goals to return the MA, and now is better than later...Hopefully I will be able to influence my son in a positive way, as well...
> I look forward to hearing from all of you, and take care...


 
Having been a son for most of my life (with a short break when I was in my late teens) I can tell you the best way to influence your son is with money.  Oh you said positive...   Okie I'll get back to you.  In the meantime, nice to have you with us! =)


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT, I look forward to reading your posts and hearing about your return to MA.

7sm


----------



## Gemini (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jason!


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 15, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Good to have another Pennsylvanian on board.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  By the way, you tie your belt with a square knot!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 15, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  

Pennsylvanians are taking over MT! Ohio residents run for the hills (if you can find any!)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Drac (Jul 15, 2006)

Greetings Jason and welcome to MT...You're *NEVER *too old to start training again..You will be surprized at what you will remember once your on the dojo floor again..Keep us all posted


----------



## green meanie (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome Jason! Good luck with your training. It's never too late to make a comeback.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank You all for the warm welcome...


----------



## crushing (Jul 16, 2006)

Jason, 

Welcome to MT.  MA is a great way to spend quality time with a child.  My eldest son and I have been studying TKD together for over a year now.  He started a week or two after me, so so far I outrank him.  haha.

Again, welcome.


----------



## MJS (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 16, 2006)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome Jason and Enjoy! :wavey:


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome Jason I hope you and your son enjoy!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jason.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jason!


----------

